# Any Fox-Pro guys??



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Im really considering purchasing a Fox-Pro. I have hunted around them a few times and have been blown away at the clarity of the sound and the many choices of calls you can use so easily. My old Johnny Stewart isnt what it once was and Im just not a fan of mouth calls, (pretty much I stink).

The problem is I have not hunted over the "cheaper" models, there is no way I can justify dropping 500 on a call so Im looking at the NX-3 for $200.

http://www.gofoxpro.com/products/digital_calls/product_nx3.php

Anyone use one??

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was not aware they had a $200 model or a non-remote model. I am a novice at best, but from what I have heard the remote is fairly important for timing purposes, no? 
If all else fails, here is one that plays 8 tracks, I think? http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=389&ss ... d,,cat,225


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think if you are going to go get one you should get one with a remote. It would be easier to change things up and stop it if you need to. I myself am going to buy one. I think the 
FX-3 is the perfect one you get 32 sounds and can change them from there website. It is 400.00 dollars but they are deffinitly worth it IMO. I also was think about the one in the link its the same price as the NX-3 but you have a remote.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

which Johnny Stewart one do you have? And would you like to sell it?

If it's the one that runs on D batteries and cassette I'll buy it from you, put that money towards the fox pro.
I am not interested in the rechargeable models but you should be able to sell it for the Fox Pro Fund


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Like Mike said. Save and get one with a remote. I have owned the 416, 532 and FX-3. I now have the Scorpion. It is nice to get the sound away from you. It helps when you need to move because they are not fixed on you. You should still learn to use mouth calls. Batteries die at the most inconvinient times. The Foxpro is a very good call and their customer service is top notch. Mike and Steve Dillon have really made something of the company and are real down to earth people. They have a good selection of sounds and they are easy to change on the callers. You dont have to use their sounds either. You can put any WMA or MP3 sound on it. You can even put some of your Johnny Stewart sounds. I have been thinking about selling my JS PM3 but like having the other sounds available to me. If you get a chance, go to the Foxpro website and listen to the Chukar sound. That is a recording I did of a Chukar and sold it to them. They are real picky about the sounds they buy. If the quality isnt there, they wont buy them.


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

A remote is a must have if you are using a e caller I have the fury and i love it but if you are not wanting to spend the money the best deal out there is the new fox pro spit fire i just bought one for my little brothers b-day it has i think 24 calls remote and only 199 bucks . try it ts sounds good. Good luck


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pointer_Jason said:


> A remote is a must have if you are using a e caller I have the fury and i love it but if you are not wanting to spend the money the best deal out there is the new fox pro spit fire i just bought one for my little brothers b-day it has i think 24 calls remote and only 199 bucks . try it ts sounds good. Good luck


That was generous of you! Are you looking to adopt another brother? :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Pointer_Jason said:


> A remote is a must have if you are using a e caller I have the fury and i love it but if you are not wanting to spend the money the best deal out there is the new fox pro spit fire i just bought one for my little brothers b-day it has i think 24 calls remote and only 199 bucks . try it ts sounds good. Good luck


Question for you does the spit fire have a wireless remote? It doesn't say on the cabelas websites.


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 3 foxpro's I started with one of there "cheaper model" but decided the ease of use from a remote is so nice.... Save your money and get a fx-3 or a fury.... there are a few available for not alot of money


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

The spit fire does have a wireless remote... i have the nx3, it costs the same as the spit fire but doesn't have a remote... and of course right after i buy the 200 dollar foxpro without the remote, they come out with a 200 dollar foxpro with a remote. the nx3 calls in dogs, but a remote control e-caller would be better.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> You can put any WMA or MP3 sound on it.


 I just loaded "Angel of Death" by Slayer on my NX-3 and can't wait to play that while i walk out to pick up my next coyote... nothing like killing coyotes to the sound of death metal!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Pointer_Jason said:
> 
> 
> > A remote is a must have if you are using a e caller I have the fury and i love it but if you are not wanting to spend the money the best deal out there is the new fox pro spit fire i just bought one for my little brothers b-day it has i think 24 calls remote and only 199 bucks . try it ts sounds good. Good luck
> ...


It does, here it is:
http://www.gofoxpro.com/products/digita ... itfire.php and on Cabela's site

They call it their most economical remote unit.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Pointer_Jason said:
> ...


Actually the Cabelas never says its "wireless". But the foxpro site does, thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since reading this thread, I have half way decided to join the Foxpro club too; just found this on their website, pretty good deals: http://www.gofoxpro.com/closeout.php
This one for $195:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guess who I called today? *OOO* *OOO* _O\ 
I had a hard time figuring out 16 sounds to have it loaded on it, so I did 4 elk (I had not even considered using it for elk before he suggested it), white tail, geese, duck, etc. J/K it is illegal to use for waterfowl, correct? They did confirm that, but said that it was legal to use for elk in Utah; is that right? I can always load different songs on it, so not a big deal either way. So, I will hopefully be able to try it out next week, anyone giving free lessons? j/k BTW. did I mention that I am *OOO* ?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Guess who I called today? *OOO* *OOO* _O\
> I had a hard time figuring out 16 sounds to have it loaded on it, so I did 4 elk (I had not even considered using it for elk before he suggested it), white tail, geese, duck, etc. J/K it is illegal to use for waterfowl, correct? They did confirm that, but said that it was legal to use for elk in Utah; is that right? I can always load different songs on it, so not a big deal either way. So, I will hopefully be able to try it out next week, anyone giving free lessons? j/k BTW. did I mention that I am *OOO* ?


Congrats on the purchase! I think either next week or the week after I will buy the spitfire. 
I was told that you can't use an electronic call for elk or big game for that matter but I never actually looked into it. 
And anyone intrested in purchasing the Johnny Stewart PM-3 with an extra sound card?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a Fox Pro Scorpion and am generally impressed with it. (although I still cant get a darn yote in)

One benefit I found for it is calling in magpies and blue jays

Last spring Chaser and I were in southern UT with another friend and were staying in a motel and hunting jacks for a few days. The first night I hid my Fox Pro in our room and played turkey cuts for a while just to razz our friend. He tried to figure out what the sound was and where it was coming from and we just played along saying it sounded like it was in the room. 

After a while I shut it off for the night and went to bed. The next night I hid the Fox Pro by his bed under a night stand and started playing turkey cuts again, and once again our friend started trying to figure out what the sound was. He turned on the light and began following the sound, and when he got close to the Fox Pro, I would mute it for a min and then turn it back on. Finally he figured out that it was coming from under his night stand, and stuck his head on the flood to see what was making that sound. Just then I changed the sound to an angry raccoon (which sounded like the most pissed off animal I have ever heard) and our friend jumped back so fast with the most worried look on his face. Chaser and I couldnt contain ourselves any longer and began laughing hysterically. This has been the best use of my Fox Pro to date


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax-I did a similar trick with my crappy little Johnny Stewart one at work hiding it in people's desks with the mouse sound, lots of fun!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot Bax you just gave me some good ideas for my next coyote trip.   
Yeah that Raccoon squeal is frightning!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good point Mike! I may have to call them back on Monday to change one of the sounds to the screaming raccoon sounds; that would be fun.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

Got this coyote this morning using my foxpro fx3 and a kitten distress sound. It took him 45 minutes to come in. Sorry about the poor picture, all i had was my cell phone. Pudge


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like you shot him with an elephant gun! 

Big hole there Pudge! But nice work 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Looks like you shot him with an elephant gun!
> 
> Big hole there Pudge! But nice work 8)


That is what I was thinking; what caliber did you use?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you shot him with an elephant gun!
> ...


Thats what my 204 did on the last coyote I shot. That is what the exit hole looked like. 
It was about a 50 yard shot.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

22-250 vmax 50 grain. It looks a lot worse than it is.


----------

